# Color safe dandruff shampoo?



## ecko.cat (Feb 26, 2009)

I have dandruff, and use dandruff shampoo (Head and Shoulders). I have also colored my hair in the past, and it's really in need of it again. However, most dandruff shampoos I've tried in the past strip or fade the color. Is there a color safe dandruff shampoo?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never used it and im generally not a fan of pureology, but they make a color safe dandruff system....check out the pureology website...

Welcome to PureOlogy


----------



## racquel (Mar 6, 2009)

I have sebhorreac dermatitis that comes and goes. Sometimes my scalp's great, but then when I get stressed out it gets soooo disgusting and flaky. The regular anti-dandruff stuff in Head &amp; Shoulders doesn't work, and the Neutrogena coal tar stuff doesn't seem very good either, but the Selsun Blue with selenium slufide and Nizoral shampoo work really well.

I don't think any good anti-dandruff treatment is a particularly good shampoo. I like Nizoral shampoo because it works really well and it's pretty thin so it's easy to just massage it into your scalp. So what I do is shampoo my hair with a regular shampoo, but before I rinse off the shampoo I work the Nizoral into my scalp starting at the temples then moving back. That way I'm using hair stuff on my hair and scalp stuff on my scalp, and since I don't rinse the regular shampoo out until I've used both of them, I think it kinda helps keep the Nizoral off my hair.

I know this isn't the best answer since Nizoral doesn't say it's color safe, and I don't know because I haven't colored my hair in a few years, but you might wanna try it!


----------

